# W/M + 100 file



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

How many of you are running a 100 octane file with water and meth?....I'm on a 50/50 mix of distilled water and pure methanol....i spoke with Thomas at GIAC and he said it was fine....i was just wondering how many of u out there are as well and how long have u been doing it.

I'm scared to out here with how hot it gets here in the summer, and only having crap 91 octane....i don't want any knock or pinging....i will be hitting a dyno here within the next month with a wide band


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I've been driving around on the 100 file the past few days and i don't know if it's just me but i think the car drives alot smoother....the turbo doesn't spool as quickly, thus just taking off normally from a light im not boosting 10 psi and wasting meth....only when i get into the throttle a little will it hit 5psi and kick on, but when i mash the pedal it freaking moves....im gonna keep it on the 100 file


----------

